# last of the scraps



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

welp, finally got around to finishing up the cutting boards/lazy susan made from scraps I started a while back. In the end, I had 22 cutting boards, 6 lazy susans, a couple bread boards and a couple cheese boards and one serving tray. Ohh and about 2 dozen coasters. Both of the projects below were actually what was left from two failed cutting board projects. One was a 3d cutting board and the other was just a fancy pattern cutting board. Neither turned out due to my poor setup for the cuts. I probably could have salvaged both projects but I'm just not all that much into salvaging projects like these. I am glad though, that I did save the pieces...

The cutting board serving tray/cutting board is all endgrain. I really like how it turned out and it has given me ideas for several others down the road. Both were finished with food grade, 3-5 coats, scuffed between coats. Finish will be a nice bee's wax topcoat...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yowzer!!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Double Yowzer - - At least you can use the serving tray ---- the cutting boards no. Too pretty!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic ,Bill, I really like your designs, you really out did yourself on that last one, the end grain tray. That is a lot of work figuring out those designs and making up boards to be cut so that they form the finished design. Great job.

What about that table in the second picture? Pretty fancy shop table.
Herb


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful outcome Bill . Wow you've got some really good skills there


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really do appreciate all of the kind words.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Double Yowzer - - At least you can use the serving tray ---- the cutting boards no. Too pretty!



Thanks John... 

Its kinda funny. The cutting board kinda grows of ya. Honestly I didn't think it was all that great at first. but when I got offered 75 bucks for it....I really liked it alot


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Fantastic ,Bill, I really like your designs, you really out did yourself on that last one, the end grain tray. That is a lot of work figuring out those designs and making up boards to be cut so that they form the finished design. Great job.
> 
> What about that table in the second picture? Pretty fancy shop table.
> Herb


 @Herb Stoops

Thank ya Herb....

the serving tray is a great lesson on "Planning out" your projects. Something I dont' always do and didn't do on this one. It was kind of a design on the fly project. I havn't put it out there for sale yet, but if there is enough interest, a couple of templates will be in order. I spent hours hand sanding that thing. I didn't take a pic of the bottom. I put in 3, 1/4" x 1" runners. 2 walnut and 1 maple. The runner protrude from the bottom by a little less than 1/8". Just a little protection against the possibility of it separating width wise along one of the sections. The random pattern kinda grows on ya. 

I'll get a couple pics of the "table" and tell you whats up with that one


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Those look great, Bill! Especially the serving tray - very nice. It would be nice to see how you went about building that.

David


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Astonishing beautiful! Congrats! Sid.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

here ya go Herb

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/116938-organic-table.html#post1613898


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Those look great, Bill! Especially the serving tray - very nice. It would be nice to see how you went about building that.
> 
> David


David... if I do, do another, I will do a "how-to" on it. :smile:

If you saw how I went about doing this one, you'd just shake your head :surprise:

winging it and deciding what I'm going to do with it as I went along wouldn't have been anything short of laughable.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job Bill, those are wonderful.
David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great use of those scraps Bill.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> If you saw how I went about doing this one, you'd just shake your head :surprise:
> 
> winging it and deciding what I'm going to do with it as I went along wouldn't have been anything short of laughable.


I think most of us do things that aren't "by the book" and do stupid, cunning, smart, desparate, or lucky things to make it work.

Most of which is better left unseen in the shop.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Bill. The serving tray is awesome. Someone's been busy.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> David... if I do, do another, I will do a "how-to" on it. :smile:
> 
> If you saw how I went about doing this one, you'd just shake your head :surprise:
> 
> winging it and deciding what I'm going to do with it as I went along wouldn't have been anything short of laughable.


I can't laugh because I'm doing a cutting board right now that is as stooooopid a way to build one as I've ever seen. Piece by piece - ugh! The 'pattern' is that there is no pattern, so I can't glue up strips, cut them to size, orient them differently, and then glue them back because that leaves a pattern. I told a friend I would build this for her and it just takes forever. Pretty sure I won't be doing another one this way. This is what it looks like piece by piece until I get to 15" square - 








David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David,

Why couldn't you just glue up a bunch of odds and ends and carve something out of it?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> David,
> 
> Why couldn't you just glue up a bunch of odds and ends and carve something out of it?


If I was doing a serving tray like Bill then I could, John, but this is a flat cutting board so about my only option is to do what I'm doing - glue one or two pieces at a time and try to keep everything square(ish) and random... 

David


----------



## Outside The Box (Apr 13, 2015)

Marvellous! I was telling my sister about your cutting boards and she was keenly interested. She runs a farmer's market here in Alberta. I disappointed her by telling her you live in the States (therefore not close enough to bring your lovely cutting boards to her market). I suspect you could find a market near you that would be equally happy to have you bring your boards for sale!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Again, a big thank you to everyone who has so generously commented. I have to admit its a bit humbling and most encouraging. I"m glad you folks like em..more importantly I hope it inspires some of ya to give it a try...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> I think most of us do things that aren't "by the book" and do stupid, cunning, smart, desparate, or lucky things to make it work.
> 
> Most of which is better left unseen in the shop.


Hey, sounds like you've been watching me at work :wink:

I've made a hobby of doing just what you mention..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Inspired? I'm blown away... That serving tray is amazing!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

difalkner said:


> I can't laugh because I'm doing a cutting board right now that is as stooooopid a way to build one as I've ever seen. Piece by piece - ugh! The 'pattern' is that there is no pattern, so I can't glue up strips, cut them to size, orient them differently, and then glue them back because that leaves a pattern. I told a friend I would build this for her and it just takes forever. Pretty sure I won't be doing another one this way. This is what it looks like piece by piece until I get to 15" square -
> View attachment 288122
> 
> 
> David



how much ya wanna bet you do, do another. Folks who know what went into building something like that will just love it....trust me...:grin:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Outside The Box said:


> Marvellous! I was telling my sister about your cutting boards and she was keenly interested. She runs a farmer's market here in Alberta. I disappointed her by telling her you live in the States (therefore not close enough to bring your lovely cutting boards to her market). I suspect you could find a market near you that would be equally happy to have you bring your boards for sale!


Kathleen, thank you for the kind words...I"m glad you and your sister like em  If your sister thinks there is a market for them...and I"m sure there would be, but to what extent is anyones guess. Why not give making a few a try yourself? If that isn't practical, finding someone local to work out a deal with might be worth while...
Everything I made was spoken for in pretty short order, which kinda surprised the crap outta me..and the wife and kid have had a field day with "I told ya, did I tell ya,,,huh, huh...did I or what"  Only thing left is the serving tray and I've decided to donate it to Angel's Arms. The Mrs. volunteers there a few nights a month and its a very worth while cause, so I figured,,,why not help em out a little...

If I can be of any assistance, just let me know...be more than happy to help ya out


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Inspired? I'm blown away... That serving tray is amazing!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh shucks...

Thank You Dan....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just sayin' Bill.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb designs and workmanship.

I bailed on my last attempt at a cutting board as I just couldn't get it "right". My neighbor asked if he could have it and it's now a beautiful serving tray with walnut edging and handles. Just required a different eye.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You are making some very nice items Bill, very neat. N


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

neville9999 said:


> You are making some very nice items Bill, very neat. N


 @neville9999

Thanks Neville.... did you get that picture thing figured out?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> @neville9999
> 
> Thanks Neville.... did you get that picture thing figured out?


Bill some error happened I'm not sure what, but yes it worked out, you are making some nice projects. N


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

TenGees said:


> Nice work, Bill. *The serving tray is awesome.* Someone's been busy.


I like it the most. At first glance I thought that were two.


----------

